
Puzzle Montage Art by Tim Klein - sohkamyung
https://puzzlemontage.crevado.com/
======
dahart
These are awesome, I might have to buy one. In most cases the names are what
really make the piece for me. Mercy-go-round is hilarious. “King of the Road”
is a great one. “A Modest Proposal for the Increase of Attendance at Classical
Music Concerts” love it. Personally, I would have called “Surrogate” “Teddy
Beer” instead, which is way more obvious & literal & pedestrian, I know, but
that’s me.

------
sam_goody
When I was a kid (30+ years ago), there was an article about puzzle contests
and combinations in one of the two magazines we would get - either 321Contact
(probably) or Highlights (I doubt it).

One of the images they showed was a Hamburger with cats eyes, that was so
eerie I can still remember the details.

The article mentioned that there are a limited number of cuts used by
Ravensburger, which is printed somewhere on the box (I think part of the UPC
code). You can go shopping and choose any two puzzles with the same cut, and
be able to mix and create.

As an aside, I still get print magazines for my own kids, but get the feeling
that this is sorta becoming a thing of the past (Eg. 321Contact is no longer
in print), which IMO is a shame.

------
ragazzina
This is incredible. Such a simple idea and such a powerful result.

------
sp332
Caption on the last one:

 _And on the world 's last night,

Lo, He shall reach down His hand

To lift up each earthly church by its steeple,

Swing it thrice about His head, and fling it unto Heaven._

------
amelius
You can do this in GIMP as well. Just load two images as layers, and start
erasing the top layer. Perhaps nice for an app as well.

------
vishnuharidas
This is surrealistic! This man needs a medal!

